# Do Shrimp eats Daphinas?



## gem (Oct 19, 2010)

I couldn't fine it online ...
What are the best diets for RCS.....


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

I dont think they eat daphnia. 

You should give them algae tablets that doesnt contain copper (in some cases very little copper sulfate). They also like boiled carrots and spinach. 
You can also get shrimp food from hikari, hbh, and other more specialized brands.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

no they dont seem to lol. i have a nano with RCS and have other small/tiny inverts that dont bother each other. i feed mine 'omega one' algae wafers, some crab and lobster diet sticks, and occasional omega one flakes. they seem happy.


----------



## gem (Oct 19, 2010)

Can I feed earthworms to my Painted Fire Red Shrimps?
Do I have to chop them before feeding or just drop it in the tank???
Please help.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

gem said:


> Can I feed earthworms to my Painted Fire Red Shrimps?
> Do I have to chop them before feeding or just drop it in the tank???
> Please help.


I don't think that would be a good idea. Dwarf shrimps aren't really carnivores. Their natural diet is algae, so that would be the best food for them. Worms, in addition to being really icky to chop up, would quickly foul your water.

I don't know how delicated PFRs are, but I drop all kinds of fruit and vegetable scraps for my RCS: mango peels, yam, blanched carrots and cucumbers. All in very small portions, of course.


----------



## marimo (Jun 4, 2011)

solarz said:


> I don't know how delicated PFRs are, but I drop all kinds of fruit and vegetable scraps for my RCS: mango peels, yam, blanched carrots and cucumbers. All in very small portions, of course.


what if i fed my fish some daphnia or bloodworms? would that affect the shrimp in any way ?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

marimo said:


> what if i fed my fish some daphnia or bloodworms? would that affect the shrimp in any way ?


That should be fine unless you overfeed. Daphnia is okay, since they can live in fresh water. Bloodworms, if you're talking about the dead/frozen variety, you have to be careful with.


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

marimo said:


> what if i fed my fish some daphnia or bloodworms? would that affect the shrimp in any way ?


I have fed bloodworms to my shrimp before, they were okay.
just be sure to feed in TINY quantities


----------

